# Opening Morning let's see those coon!!



## Brian Ratliff

14 month old reddog all Alone 6 trees 5 coon & 1 possum.


----------



## jackmelson

looks good brian one tree one coon last night lost my 4 month ole pup found him this mornin backtracked my dog lastnight with the garmin he was curled up in the leaves a sleep glad i found him.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Hunted on the Altamaha River lastnite. Walked to 7 trees saw 8 coon & 1 grinner.  3 singles a double & 1 triple.  Knocked out the singles had 1 slick as a walkers back! I guess even a reddog misses sometimes.


----------



## mlandrum

Come on Boys , where's the BOO-TICKS     " Brian,-- Great job and a good looking RED!!!!!!!!!!! and a Coons that's DEAD"


----------



## Brian Ratliff

6 trees 7 coon   0 possum


----------



## Mr. Bright

lookin good Brian.


----------



## Doug B.

Brian Ratliff said:


> 14 month old reddog all Alone 6 trees 5 coon & 1 possum.



Good looking dog! Great job on the coons, but I don't see the possum in the tailgate shot.


----------



## Lil D

Beutiful Redbone man.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Doug B. said:


> Good looking dog! Great job on the coons, but I don't see the possum in the tailgate shot.



Man those possums are vital training tools!! I don't knock'em out unless they get treed more than the coon! Lol!!


----------



## Doug B.

Brian Ratliff said:


> Man those possums are vital training tools!! I don't knock'em out unless they get treed more than the coon! Lol!!



At least you are honest about your dog. Most coon hunters wouldn't have said anything about the possum. And if you go hunting with them and their dog trees a possum, they say " I ain't never seen him do that".


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Doug B. said:


> At least you are honest about your dog. Most coon hunters wouldn't have said anything about the possum. And if you go hunting with them and their dog trees a possum, they say " I ain't never seen him do that".



I like the old saying coons must just not be moving lol!


----------



## smackdown51

this may be a really stupid question and forgive me if it is, but what do you do with a coon after ya kill it?


----------



## hollerin big

Eat it taste like bbq if its cooked right


----------



## Brian Ratliff

hollerin big said:


> Eat it taste like bbq if its cooked right



I like'em grilled over low heat.

I'v had them Baked-BBQ-Boiled & Grilled Had a old man give me a recipe to fry them the other nite ill be trying it soon. Its all in how its seasoned how it turns out.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Took my female lastnite along with my pup.

Cut'em solo 2 drop each looked at 5 coon & 0 possums!! knocked 1 out to each dog.


----------



## poole93

Congrats on all the coons,thats a good looking redbone,havent had the chance to go since season came in,but maybe this weekend ill get to go,congrats,keep em treed


----------



## Doug B.

Man you are wearing em out. Nice pair of dogs. Keep posting your results, this is the closest I have ever been to a real live coon treeing redbone!


I usually put any coon I have left at the end of the year into Brunswick Stew.


----------



## Beagler282

Man the dogs have been wearing the coons out across from my house on Blanton Creek wma.I've been sitting outside past 2 nights listening to the music.Boy them dogs sure do echo in the night.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Doug B. said:


> Man you are wearing em out. Nice pair of dogs. Keep posting your results, this is the closest I have ever been to a real live coon treeing redbone!
> 
> 
> I aint never heard that before Lol!!
> 
> When ya get ready to see 1 in person let me know I may be able to find 1 that'll tree a coon.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Made 5 drops 2 coon 2 dens 1 possum!


----------



## hollerin big

Hey Brian what time have you been cutin the dogs loose I cut loose late sat night and didn't hit on anything


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Coon here have been feeding early I'm usually in the woods around 8:30-9:00 & they seem to slow down around 1am the last drop I make always is cold & takes over 800-1000yds to finish cold trailing. I usually get on a hot running coon early which I like seems to get the dog focused for those cold tracks later.


----------



## TallyHo

Been turning loose about 8:15 here and they seem to be feeding about that time. Treed a hot one friday night around 11:30 though.


----------



## tree daddy 7

We cut loose the other night it was still a little light and bam thay struck a treeed within ten min.Moving early for us too.


----------



## DROPPINEM

Brian Ratliff said:


> Coon here have been feeding early I'm usually in the woods around 8:30-9:00 & they seem to slow down around 1am the last drop I make always is cold & takes over 800-1000yds to finish cold trailing. I usually get on a hot running coon early which I like seems to get the dog focused for those cold tracks later.



That will fire one up for the rest of the night wont it


----------



## theronhearn

great lookin dog brian!! keep treein em


----------



## Brian Ratliff

5 drop 5 trees 2 coon 2 nasty big oaks 1 possum!

Pics up later.


----------



## Brian Ratliff




----------



## Brian Ratliff

*2 drops 5 coon!*

Made 2 drops lastnite.  1 had me walkin just over 1000yds the other .75 mile. Both times the pup trailed off my land & ended on joining properties why I don't like to hunt this piece during deer season? Both trees were over a truck load of corn! But man they had coon Lol! 1 tree had 4 in it the other only had 1.


----------



## sawdog

Wish I had that many coon on my hunting spots. But it could be the dogs i'm hunting these days


----------



## sawdog

sawdog said:


> Wish I had that many coon on my hunting spots. But it could be the dogs i'm hunting these days



But then again I made a trip to Ohio around the first September. Three nights of hunting made 73 trees seen coons in 64, but its really plentiful in coon up there.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

sawdog said:


> But then again I made a trip to Ohio around the first September. Three nights of hunting made 73 trees seen coons in 64, but its really plentiful in coon up there.




Hunted up there a few X's seen plenty of coon everytime dog would be treed with a coon & just look around & see 5-6 sitting up in other trees. Counted 8 from the truck in a fence row less than 300 yds long.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

8 trees lastnite 11 coon 2 possums. 

Saw 5 up one tree 2 in another & 4 singles. 

1 single & the double were persimmon trees! & people say they don't find coon in persimmon trees. Lol!


----------



## ryan_beasley

No wonder I can't tree any coons!!!  You got every coon in the county at your spots!  LOL   That's the first Redbone I've ever seen tree a coon...  Dogs are looking great man!  Good Luck to ya!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

ryan_beasley said:


> No wonder I can't tree any coons!!!  You got every coon in the county at your spots!  LOL   That's the first Redbone I've ever seen tree a coon...  Dogs are looking great man!  Good Luck to ya!



Ryan you live 3 miles from me! Where I hunted lastnite anybody in the state with license can hunt! Ill never tell ya where on a public forum lol! But go with ma & ill show every 1! 

I know them honey holes you got! Not treein coon Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----! Shoot some of them I'd pay good money to hunt! But when ya broke like me brother ya just gota make do with what ya got! It pays to have a good dog only if I had 1 maybe I'd see a few more coon everynite.


----------



## hollerin big

I cut loose last night around 8:30 and didnt hit on anything I was wonderin if they are movin alittle later with the full moon or either they all went south to Brians honey hole.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Coon are moving later here the last tree I made this morning was at 4:15. I did make trees before 12am with coon but the action got hotter & way better after midnight.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

4 trees 3 coon 0 possums

Cut the pup 4 X's looked at 3 singles & a biggg Cypress. 

Knocked 2 out.


----------



## shawnrice

Brian ,keep shooting the coon out for those red dogs,i have seen some tough redbones ,i favor a redbone my self ,when you get a good one you cant beat'em !!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff




----------



## Jarred

Good looking dogs, gotta get a new camera. Mine wound up in the creek last year. My english pup is turning out good. So far we have treed 7 just me and him. He is gonna be a good un.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

3 trees 4 coon knocked 1 out. 

Tracks seemed a lil tough tonite but ended under coon. 

Got lil rain early in the afternoon though the coon would feed good but man was I wrong! The places I thought I'd get on coon fast took long deep hunting not 1 tree was less than 1000yds.


----------



## 1222DANO

How long you been coon hunting brian? Just wondering I'M NOT BEING A KNOW IT ALL OR ANYTHING I JUST NEVER LIKED KNOCKING THAT MANY COONS OUT ON A DOG.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

1222DANO said:


> How long you been coon hunting brian? Just wondering I'M NOT BEING A KNOW IT ALL OR ANYTHING I JUST NEVER LIKED KNOCKING THAT MANY COONS OUT ON A DOG.



Iv been coon hunting since Oct 15th. 

This dog is 14 months old & is doing a nice job I have cut back on the coon for him but I will still give him 1 coon each nite he's hunted for at least 2-3 more weeks then he'll get 1 only if he starts slippin.  

I don't shoot alot of coon to finished dogs I have a 9yr old that aint had over 10 in 3 yrs. 

Iv got a coming 3 year female that treed over 300 last kill season Oct 15-Feb28 & didn't get 20 shot down.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

2 trees 2 coon knocked 1 out!


----------



## 1222DANO

U hunted in the rain? Thats a heck of a young coondawg you got there. He'll be a world beater. Do you comp hunt any?


----------



## Brian Ratliff

What rain? We had alil shower before dark on Mon afternoon.  

World beater I doubt it but a real nice young hound at 14 months as you'll find in any breed. 

Comp hunt iv been in a few. 

I value your input on knocking coon out & know some hounds it will ruin this dog has no ill effects as of yet from gettin coon everynite I know the signs to look for both ways. If there's 1 thing I remember from coonhunting with my grandfather back some 25 yrs ago its listen to all advice what works for 1 dog may not work for the next & no 1 man knows everything when it comes to hounds I know for sure I'm not the exception. I have had many dogs that I could not get headed in the right direction but someone else may have had just what it takes.


----------



## GA DAWG

ONLY thing I know forsure..You gotta keep them young hounds in the woods to make a coondog..This un seems to be well on his way!!!!! I just wish I had that many coon


----------



## Brian Ratliff

GA DAWG

When ya get ready to put some coon on that female ya got there give me a hollar. 

Even got a place for ya to stay.


----------



## GA DAWG

How far you from Arabi? Thats where my club is. Im there now.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

GA DAWG

I'm 70 miles southeast of Dublin Ga. 

40 miles northwest of Brunswick Ga.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

5 trees lastite 3 coon 1 den & 1 slick as could be. 

1st drop took 7 mins from cut to tree 680yds. 

Longest drop took 16 mins & over 1000yds. 

Oh yeah knocked 2 out!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Oct 30-31*


----------



## jackmelson

still lookin good brian gona have get down and go with you.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*4 trees 3coon 1 den*


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Looked at 5 again lastnite.

Knocked 2 out.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Made 3 drops walked to 3 trees lastnite looked at 2 coon


----------



## *Mudslinger*

brian what is he off of good looking dog and how old is he looks to be doing good


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Dob 8-1-2009*

--------------- nitech meltons red banjo

-------- ch grnitech vaughns red banjo lll

--------------- meltons redmans meg

--- ratliff's rockin red jon henry = 15 months old

--------------- nitech yellow river red doc

------- nitech nacalu's mandolin

--------------- grnitech sawblade fiddle 


He's doing a pretty nice job. 

He split treed with his 1st  coon ever at 9 months & 3 days & stayed under pressure of a 120 - 130 BPM treedog at about 70 yds. 

He split a few weeks ago 15 yds from 3 nice treedogs I tied him & we knocked their coon out & I don't believe he ever even looked over. 

Everytime I cut him with company which is not often he'll be split somewhere with a coon.


----------



## *Mudslinger*

we went last night droped the frist time treed one in about 10 mins turned him off that tree then somebody started shooting at him and thank god he come back


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Got another win on the preacher dog fri nite he's been in  3 casts 3 wins. 10th & high scoring redbone Autumn Oaks. 1st place in Glennville. 2nd place Waynesville. Just need a cast win 5th or better to make him nitech. 


Cut the pup 2 drops sat nite 1 coon 1 nasty oak. 

Cut the pup 4 drops lastnite made 5 trees looked at 4 coon 1 big cypress I could almost see the top but couldn't find a coon.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Made 6 trees looked at 4 coon


----------



## Brian Ratliff

3 drops lastnite walked to 3 trees looked at 3 coon knocked 2 down.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Pics from lastnite*

Walked to 3 trees looked at 3 coon in less than 1hr 15mins.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Went Sun nite my buddy drove up from Havana Fl so we braved the wind 15-20 mph & still managed to put 5 coon up.  

1st drop Jon & his dog Jr got struck & treed split in less than 6 mins about 400 yds deep each had a coon. We cut'em from those trees my pup opened 1st then Jr they got outa hearing quick so we jumped in the truck to drive up about 15 mins later the garmin showed them treed Jon at 1.2 miles Jr at 1.5 miles so we start walking at 8:45 through a TON OF WATER!! Yeah I know it's Dry right! I got wet to my Nap Sack getting to my dog treed with 2 coon we go to JR & he's got 1. On the way back we try a different way out what a big mistake I went from knee deep to neck in 1 step!! Get drug out by my dog thankfully my buddy finds a log to come over!

The short story we started walkin at 8:45 got back to the truck at 1:20 am I got wet to my ears lost my phone near froze to death & yes at 1am mon morning we had a light snow blowing in SE GA!!


----------



## Dylank15

We went sunday night and put one in a hole on the etowah river bank.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Dylank15 said:


> We went sunday night and put one in a hole on the etowah river bank.




Around here if it goes in the ground it's a diller in my years of coon hunting I'v seen 1 coon go in the ground & it was shot out alive & the pup couldn't kill it & it ran in a hole in the side of a canal ditch if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes he would have been backed out by force lol!

Not saying your dogs didn't run 1 in a hole just hadn't seen it much down here.


----------



## Old Blue21

Thats a nice rebone u got brian.. did u train him ur self? and nice black dog fellers whats he out of?


----------



## Dylank15

*Really?*

Maybe its just my walker. i dunno. up here i have hade atleast 5 or 6 den holes in the past year! maybe cold track? 


That black dog is a Headricks dog. he is HUGE. and he makes BIG puppies.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

I bought him as a puppy. 

His Sire & my old dog were full brothers just different litters. Yes I trained him my self.


----------



## Old Blue21

Brian Ratliff said:


> I bought him as a puppy.
> 
> His Sire & my old dog were full brothers just different litters. Yes I trained him my self.



Wow i bet ur old dog was something then.... And thats pretty impressive did u train him ur self or send him somewhere


----------



## Old Blue21

Dylank15 said:


> Maybe its just my walker. i dunno. up here i have hade atleast 5 or 6 den holes in the past year! maybe cold track?
> 
> 
> That black dog is a Headricks dog. he is HUGE. and he makes BIG puppies.



Where is the Etowah river? and ive never heard of him?


----------



## Dylank15

*the etowah*

The etowah is just north of atlanta

It is between canton and lake lanier


<br /><small>View Larger Map</small>


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Got Christmas done so im hitting the timbert tonite my buddy's coming up from Fl & we gona try to get some treed up!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Looks like Jon may have a new address soon been offered some crazy money & it just keeps goin up.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Looked at a  few lastnite on some public land.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

goona hit the timber for a lil while tonite.


----------



## Prorain

Brian you've gotta hound there it  sounds like congratulations.And being honest about the slicks,possums and such.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Honesty*

Thats how i was raised!!!

Made 2 trees lastnite looked at 4 coon


----------



## hawg dawg

I think I know that feller on the left.....

Must be a mighty nice Red Dog for Clyde to get in the picture.


----------



## bigbuck97

love to see those reds on the tree


----------



## moose266

Nice pictures and dog.  Looks like he/she is learning fast!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Young dogs been looking pretty good laste few nites gonna take the camera tonite & post up some pic tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Ratliff




----------



## hawg dawg

Sure wish we had them cypress swamps up here!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Jon made NITECH in 7 casts with 2 -1st's & a 4th.

2 casts were in Ceder Grove NC at Southern National Redbone Days. He did not win up there as we could'nt get a break treed coon both nites just took a lil minus.

2 casts were the GA State hunt fri nite we had 450 circle & 225 minus on a squirrel  . 
Sat nite we took 4th place with 225+.

He won 1st place fri & sat nites in Glennville at local hunts.

He has been in 1 PKC cast winning it with 350+ & won $67.50






















Now on to GR & PKC CH


----------



## hawg dawg

Mighty pale looking coons up those tree's.....


----------



## Brian Ratliff

hawg dawg said:


> Mighty pale looking coons up those tree's.....



If only grey Fox could climb!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*4 trees 4 coon*


----------



## hawg dawg

Brian Ratliff said:


> If only grey Fox could climb!!



Folks tell me grey's will climb, I've never seen it though......


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*3 trees lastnite looked at 2 coon*


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Jon*

Is now in Maryland to be hunted in all the Breed day hunts & to finish his Grnite title. He is now 21 months old with 1 win to Grand he is being pushed by my good friend & we hope to get it done before he turns 2 yrs old


----------



## shawnrice

hope it happens for him,fine looking redbone


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Been treeing a few coon on these cool nites. Looking forward to this winter!!!


----------



## jabb06

me to Brian.i bought 2 redticks & have a litter on the ground.hope to wear out my boots this season


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Got a few nice females lined up to breed to Jon later in the year. Ill post #'s when bred if anyone maybe interested in a pup.


----------



## Carl4th

thats one talented good looken dog you got there . Hope you can go out and do it again


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Been treeing a few coon here & there. Went down to south Fl a few weeks ago for a weekend & treed 25 had a good hunt with good friends & good dogs..


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Went Tuesday night during the 22 degree weather and had an awesome hunt.  Pup treed a coon by himself, so I sent my old dog towards him and he went past him and run one in a broken holler.  The coon wouldn't climb so it was pretty much a stare off when I got there.  Went on to tree another single each with the, before going in.  

Pic on left is a pup off of Ape...picture on left speaks for itself!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

2 bad tracks lastnight 1 just under & 1 just over a mile both ended with the meat... public land tonight may just knock a few out!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Winter Classic*

Jon got double cast wins placed 4th Nitech friday night & was high scoring redbone. We got a win to grand friday but his cast win sat night wasn't enough to get in.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

May just Roll Jon up to the State Hunt & see if we can win alil again this year.


----------



## Gator McKlusky




----------



## Gator McKlusky

wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of those red dog's puppies


----------



## brandonsc

Gator McKlusky said:


> wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of those red dog's puppies



X2 have the pups been born yet?


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Jon on the left Chigger center & a 12 month old pup off my old Luke dog which was jons daddy's full brother.


----------



## moagie25

*Jon*

How is Jon bred Bryan and do you have any pups left out of your litter?


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Brian Ratliff said:


> --------------- nitech meltons red banjo
> 
> -------- ch grnitech vaughns red banjo lll
> 
> --------------- meltons redmans meg
> 
> ---nitech ratliff's rockin red jon henry
> 
> --------------- nitech yellow river red doc
> 
> ------- nitech nacalu's mandolin
> 
> --------------- grnitech sawblade fiddle



I do not have any pups off Jon at this time.


----------



## englishmonster

great job!!!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Jon was bred to a nice female the 1st week in April. Hoping She has a healthy litter & Raises them all.


----------



## Brian Ratliff




----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Father & Daughter*


----------



## TailCrackin

Brian Ratliff said:


>



Handsome red dogs


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Jon finished to GR.NT.CH Last weekend. Now we gonna get the rest of his $ won for PKC.CH.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Took Jon & a Young Male up to some public land in Bryan County last Wed Night & put 6 coon up from 7pm-11pm.

Thurs Night we hunted Jon & his 6 month old Daughter on some public land in McIntosh County & looked at 5 coon before 12am.

Tracks are bad on the pups right now but they figuring them out pretty nicely.


----------



## FIG NEWTON

thats one fine redbone!! no doubt!!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Morning Coon*

Cut Jon loose about Daylight the other morning for a lil workout


----------



## mjadams

that is a heck of a picture right there....

Mike


----------



## shawnrice

mjadams said:


> that is a heck of a picture right there....
> 
> Mike


x 2


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Jon has been getting busy*

I sold Jon Henry to Andrew Bryan in March of 2013, since Andrew has done a outstanding job with him winning around $6500 in just a short yr of hunting.. Anyone wishing to bred to Jon should give Mr Bryan a call, iv had 2 pups out of him that iv really liked & they have reminded me of their father beyond Measure!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Got a nice Male off a litter mate sister of Jon's & the Coon Buster, a direct son of Sandy Creek Jake. He's making a nice dog lookout for him in the future, Coon Bustin Buddy remember the Name......


----------



## GA DAWG

I want me a red dog like Jon was.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

GA DAWG said:


> I want me a red dog like Jon was.


Jon was a pretty nice dog at times other times he'd make ya want to shoot him, its really a shame he wasn't bred more. I also have a direct daughter of Jon's here that has every ounce of ability he had, her main fault is the fact I hate to hunt a female if she'd got the time like her Daddy she'd be a tuff dog to beat. She's tight built about 45 lbs gets through the country fast on the first track she smells & ends up under a coon, independent to a fault but if ya in coon she'll tree 2 trees over if a coons there, if not ya gonna walk lol.. Pull proof with a huge mouth, iv heard her treed over 1000 yds while shining a tree with 2 dogs locked down.. She'll be bred to buddy some time later this yr. If you want a pup & will put the time in 1 I'll give ya 1.??


----------



## kreekhunter

I would sure like a pup outta this litter. I will tell ya im a walker man but i've had redbones in the past and if i was to hunt another breed it would be a red one for sure. I've kept up with this thread with all the pics of the coons you had i knew you had something special in jon. It's a shame how all the gooduns go early put my name on the list for a pup heck i will buy one or if you just feel sorry for fellas like me and ga dawg i'll take one for free also. PM me so i can get my name on the waiting list. You got a pretty pic with that morning hunt, mine is in my avatar they run the coon and he went in the ol holler tree there and they went in there and pulled him out and well you know it was ON then.


----------



## GA DAWG

I like hunting females but up here one independent to a fault will put a sure nuff hurting on you walking cause we do not have many. I very well may take you up on it though. I had a great young male die on me last yr. Then this last fall. Had to put my old female down Id had for 13 yrs. As of now. I dont have a walker dog at all. Im hunting a cross bred pup I like pretty good. I dont know how good yet but I will by the time these red pups are born. So just let me know. I will probably try one. I've never had a red dog. Im even in a coon pen. Easy to start one in.


----------



## T.P.

shawnrice said:


> x 2



X3


----------



## Arrow3

I hunted a long time and never really saw a good redbone. This one looked like the real deal. Is he still alive?


----------



## Scrapy

GA DAWG said:


> I like hunting females but up here one independent to a fault will put a sure nuff hurting on you walking cause we do not have many. I very well may take you up on it though. I had a great young male die on me last yr. Then this last fall. Had to put my old female down Id had for 13 yrs. As of now. I dont have a walker dog at all. Im hunting a cross bred pup I like pretty good. I dont know how good yet but I will by the time these red pups are born. So just let me know. I will probably try one. I've never had a red dog. Im even in a coon pen. Easy to start one in.



I found out tonight that Mr. Lamar Meeks' wife Sharon passed last Friday. He has a crossbreed of mine and his but his to do with as he pleases. He's one quarter Walker and also inbred on the three quarter side.(My doins). If he still has him. He's B&T colored. You might have another Jug in the makins. He sits way back off the tree. Probly never win nothing but meat hunts. But easy going. Whatever price he puts on him you can tell him to knock off my % ownership . Just throw in a few sacks of dog feed.

He was four last year. just perfect to let that redbone puppy learn from. Of course, Walkers don't need to learn from nothing, they already know it all; about getiing under a tree. and even GOIN YONDER.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*These Reddogs down here go huntin Boy's.*


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Brings back some good memories with this thread, Ole Buddy has made a nice hound & within the next few weeks I'll have a half Brother to Jon Henry to let run loose. His Dame is a tough little Female Named Freak from Indiana, She was Ai'ed with Jon's Sire's ""Banjo 3"" Semen. We gonna see if B3 can Reproduce another hound with Jon's likeness.


----------



## GA DAWG

I aint saying it bad but just wondering if another like Jon came along. Would you sell it or not? If you had it to do over would you have sold him? No way I could.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Ga Dawg, If I had it to do over I wouldn't change but 1 thing,  I'd have Jon Collected. That was the biggest mistake I made in the whole deal. You know as well as I do that you can hunt a dog 7 nights a week but without the ability bred in the dog they just won't be the type dog Jon was. Jons littermate sister "" Buddy's Dame"" seams to put that in her pups, I've had a few offers from people to Buy Buddy but have turned them down. B3 last count I had sired 64 pups of which 12 were titled I believe it was 9 Grands & 3 Nitech.  I believe the ability is in the breeding & I hope to prove it with this pup. If I'm correct & this pup turns out as expected he will not be for sale,  unless someone gets very crazy with a checkbook,  lol.


----------

